# Joukkoliikennefoorumi > Foorumista itsestään >  Ylläpidolle: Floodauksesta

## Rattivaunu

> EU:n julkisen liikenteen palveluasetusesitys edellyttää kaiken yksinoikeudella liikennöidyn tai julkisesti tuetun linja-autoliikenteen kilpailuttamista sekä kaupunkiseudullisen raideliikenteen kilpailutusta, jos julkisen liikenteen palvelusopimuksen arvo ylittää 1 Me tai 300 000 km/v.


Oheinen teksti oli nk. floodattu sitten edellisen käyntini lukuisiin viestiketjuihin (ainakin kuuteen). Asia sinänsä on täysin faktaa.
Eikö yksi kerta riitä tuon tosiasian kertomiseen? Minun näkemykseni mukaan yllä kuvattu menettely on paheksuttavaa ja foorumin arvoa alentavaa.
Odotan ylläpidolta toimenpiteitä, joka ehkäisee parhaan mukaan edellä kerrotun toistumisen.

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

Aikaisemmin ylläpito on keskusteluissa ohjeistanut, että uusi aihe, joka liittyy muihin viestiketjuihin, tulisi linkittää niihin, viittaan seuraavaan viestin jossa todetaan: "Tällöin voi itse rakentaa yhteyden uuden ja vanhan viestiketjun välille."
http://jlf.fi/f24/241-miksi-keskuste...tehdaan-uusia/

Todellinen vaihtoehto sille, että lisäsin lyhyen linkkiviestin, olisi ollut se, että olisin liittänyt koko pitkän viestin kaikkiin ketjuihin, jotka koskivat joukkoliikenteen kilpailutusta tai järjestämistä. Tarkoitus oli myös, että näihin keskusteluihin osallistuvat saavat tiedon asiasta.

EU:n joukkoliikenteen palveluasetusesitys muuttaisi voimaan astuessaan Suomen joukkoliikenteen toimintapuitteet kokonaan. Siksi jouduin kirjoittamaan siitä useampaan viestiketjuun.

Ymmärrän toki, että asia voi herättää ärtymystä jos siitä tulee monia sähköpostiviestejä kuten jollekulle saattoi tulla sekä SRS:n viestiketjuviesti, SRS:n listalle laittamani korjaus sekä X kappaletta ilmoituksia foorumilta.

Pyydän anteeksi mahdollista harmia, ja totean lisäksi, että on epätodennäköistä että joudun tekemään tällaista toiste, jollei sitten siinä vaiheessa kun Suomen vastaava "joukkoliikennelaki" joka soveltaa asetusta, tulee julki.

----------


## J_J

Eipä millään pahalla, mutta kirjoittajan käyttämä sanamuoto "jouduin kirjoittamaan" tai "jouduin lisäämään" tuntuu vähintään huvittavalta. Mikä taho pakottaa Mikko Laaksosen terrorisoimaan foorumia lähettämällä samaa uskontonsa mukaista tekstiä useisiin eri ketjuihin?

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

> Mikä taho pakottaa Mikko Laaksosen terrorisoimaan foorumia lähettämällä samaa uskontonsa mukaista tekstiä useisiin eri ketjuihin?


Kyseessä on kaikkia ko. keskusteluja koskevan uuden EU:n asetusesityksen referointi. EU:n uusi asetusesitys muuttaisi voimaan tullessaan asian toiseksi. Kaikki keskustelut, joihin liitin linkkiviestin, koskivat joukkoliikenteen kilpailutusta tai lipputukia, joiden osalta EU:n asetusesitys muuttaa asian täysin toiseksi.

Kyseessä ei ole minun "uskontoni", joskin toki EU:n joukkoliikennepalveluasetus tuo omasta mielestäni huomattavan parannuksen Suomen nykytilanteeseen. Kilpailuttaminen ei ole uskontoni. En pidä kilpailuttamista välttämättömänä kahdessa tilanteessa: joukkoliikennettä harjoittaa julkinen liikelaitos, johon yhteiskunnalla on budjettivalta tai jos joukkoliikenne voidaan toteuttaa lipputuloilla aidosti itsekannattavasti ilman esim. lipputukia kuten esimerkiksi ExpressBus - liikenne.

Sen sijaan en pidä tarkoituksenmukaisena, että yksityisille yrityksille jaetaan yhteiskunnan tukea ilman kilpailutusta. Monet tämän foorumin kirjoittajat ovat tästä eri mieltä, mutta miksi sillä perusteella pitäisi sulkea olennainen lainsäädäntöä koskeva tieto pois keskustelusta?

----------


## kuukanko

Ensinnäkin "uskonasioista" riitelemisen voi lopettaa heti alkuunsa. Kaikilla on omat mielipiteensä (joillakin ehkä hyvinkin vahvat) ja niistä saa keskustella foorumilla. Keskitytään tässä viestiketjussa nyt floodaamiseen.

Itse tapaukseen liittyen ei ole tarkoituksenmukaista, että jos yksi uusi tapahtuma vaikuttaa monessa eri viestiketjussa viitattuun asiaan, pitää kaikissa noissa viestiketjuissa mainita asiasta. Riittää, että siitä muodostetaan yksi uusi viestiketju (kuten Mikko on tehnyt). Foorumin lukijat varmasti itse osaavat lukea tämän viestiketjun ja yhdistää itse mielessään sen vaikutuksen aiemmin käytyyn keskusteluun. Uuteen viestiketjuun voi viitata sitten, jos joku alkaa käydä vanhassa ketjussa siihen liittyvää keskustelua.

Poistan nuo viittausviestit. Jatkossa foorumin käyttäjät osaavat varmaan olla kirjoittamatta vastaavia viestejä, kun tähän on nyt muodostettu käytäntö. En näe tarvetta muille ylläpidon tekemille toimille. Vihamielisessä mielessä tehty floodaaminen on sitten eri asia, mutta tässä ei selvästikään ollut kyse siitä.

----------


## vko

> Itse tapaukseen liittyen ei ole tarkoituksenmukaista, että jos yksi uusi tapahtuma vaikuttaa monessa eri viestiketjussa viitattuun asiaan, pitää kaikissa noissa viestiketjuissa mainita asiasta. Riittää, että siitä muodostetaan yksi uusi viestiketju (kuten Mikko on tehnyt). Foorumin lukijat varmasti itse osaavat lukea tämän viestiketjun ja yhdistää itse mielessään sen vaikutuksen aiemmin käytyyn keskusteluun.


Kyllä. Uudet viestiketjuthan näkyvät käyttäjillä lukemattomina, joten voitaneen olettaa kaikkien vähintään vilkaisevan sitä. Keitä asia kiinnostaa myös lukevat viestin. Lisäksi käyttäjillä näkyy suuressa määrässä muita viestiketjuja lukemattomia viestejä, jotka ovatkin vain "linkkejä" uuteen ketjuun eli niissä ei olekaan mitään uutta. Tämä saattaa aiheuttaa monelle lievää turhautumista, kuten Rattivaunun ketjun aloittaneesta viestistäkin voidaan päätellä.

Lisäksi monet näkevät tälläisen floodauksen tarkoituksena kasvattaa omaa viestimäärää foorumilla, joka taas voi alentaa tähän henkilöön ja hänen viesteihinsä kohdistuvaa arvostusta (respect). Tässä tapauksessa kirjoittaja tuskin pyrki tähän, mutta tuon silti esille tämänkin näkökulman asiaan.

----------

